# Ludwigia glandulosa, (peruensis) ?



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You may want to get the nitrates a little lower, Thom. Lower nitrate levels at times seem to increase a plants red color.

Mike


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a similar problem with mine. It was purple, but now is green and red on the upper leaves, and bright red to purple on the lower leaves in only 2.5 wpg.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I've seen a some store sites (Tropica Plants) say that it turns greener if sufficient light is provided. It doesn't make sense to me because I thought higher light brought out more red. Maybe it's a typo are maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Mine hasn't been turning green. I had it a long time ago, but had to chunk it when I had a bad algae outbreak. When I got a new batch it was greenish on top with deep purple on the underside of the leaves...I take this is the emersed form. After 2 weeks its starting to color up again the way I had it before. 

I'm getting basicallly the same color as I had before...deep purple...but with high nitrates and high phosphates (1.5-2+). 

This is what it used to look like before I got rid of it, and what the new plants are looking like now. The tall ones in the background. A. reinekii is on the left for comparison.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys, I saw some today at a LFS but decided to research it first. One site listed it as difficult. I see Dawgger is having luck with it in a highly fertilized tank so even though my tank is a little over 3 wpg I might very well give it a try.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I have just increased my lighting to 3.25 wpg and the plant has turned back into a deep red to purple. Nitrates 7.5 , Phoshpates 0.5.


----------



## Gill Man (Feb 5, 2005)

Dang, I just got an order and they are emersed tips, green on top and pink underneath, now I have to wait that much longer before I get the submersed morphology.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I have had this plant for almost 2 years (my first plant and I still have it LOL). While lowering the nitrates certainly helps, there is no substitute for light. This guy is a light hog. Do not shade it at all if you want that purple. Lower leaves that are robbed of light often fall off.

You mention 3.6wpg, but that can be relative. What type of lighting is it? I was growing mine under 3.8WPG AHSupply.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Yep Gill Man, just like I recieved mine. But now are looking nice. It took about 2-3 weeks for change.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Anthony said:


> Yep Gill Man, just like I recieved mine. But now are looking nice. It took about 2-3 weeks for change.


I agree on the time period...about 2-3 weeks and you'll see new leaves sprouting from the top. Keep the bottom leaves on as long as you can until they "rot" off naturally...that's what I do. I suppose to allow the plant to get as much light as possible until the new submersed leaves can photosynthesize themselves. (I'm not a physiologist, but this works for me)


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Gomer said:


> While lowering the nitrates certainly helps, there is no substitute for light. This guy is a light hog. Do not shade it at all if you want that purple. Lower leaves that are robbed of light often fall off.


No kidding. I let my java ferns get out of control and while I was on vacation my glandulosa disintegrated. I will try to find another specimen and pay more attention to its care. A question: does anyone find this plant easy to propogate? (I didn't).


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

No it grows too slow.


----------

